# Yard Machines 824 Shift cable



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey guys, a buddy dropped off his Yard Machines 824 for some maintenance and repairs, one of which was to repair the shift cable. When the machine came in, the shift bracket was bent forward, and the "Z" bend on the end of the cable broken. I straightened the bracket with a smoke wrench, and replaced the cable with an OEM part. I adjusted the shift bracket all of the way out, however there's still a fair amount of slack in the cable in sixth gear, and no reverse.

The cable lengths both OEM and replacement match up, and thoughts here?:


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

I got it. The shift shaft was also bent up, so I straightened it, and now have all of the speeds.


----------

